# I love you with all my heart



## lhymosaic

How would you say the above sentence in korean?
girlfriend to boyfriend type language

any help would be much appreciated
thanks =)


----------



## Superhero1

"너 진짜 사랑해."


----------



## lhymosaic

Superhero1 said:


> "너 진짜 사랑해."



thanks
but is there a more expressive way of phrasing that?


----------



## Superhero1

when opening your heart, simplicity is the best.  

나 너 정말 사랑해 or 나 너 진짜 사랑해 is a very common, natural and sincere expression.


----------



## lhymosaic

true dat. thanks anyways


----------



## stevesjlee

너를 진심으로 (진정으로, 온맘으로)사랑해 sounds closer to the expression.
However, it sounds more like a written style.  People rarely say it in a verbal conversation...


----------



## oloekis

How about 온 마음을 다해서 널 사랑해.


----------



## lhymosaic

i'm a complete novice in the language myself, but if it essentially means the same thing, and doesn't sound too awkward/formal, then it'll work 
thanks =)


----------



## lhymosaic

just curious though, i've seen some other translations where it's *내 온 마음을 다해 널 사랑해 

*what exactly does the character in front mean? and does in what ways does it change the sentence?


----------



## lexical learner

You mean "내"? "내" is equivalent to "my." But you can omit it because it's understood normally.


----------



## Superhero1

내 온 마음을 다해 널 사랑해, or 온 마음을 다해 널 사랑해 is an excessive expression if you use in person. It sounds like a line in a song.


----------



## saintjohanna

너 진짜 사랑해 sounds so weird... And both of 나 너 진짜 사랑해 and 나 너 정말 사랑해 sound a bit awkward to me. 

If I were you, I'd like to say 진심으로 사랑해 or 내 온 마음을 다해 널 사랑해. These two express the essential meaning of what you suggested first. Besides, they don't sound lyrics-ish or excessive. Just really romantic.


----------

